# [SOLVED] pci simple communications controller



## princenur

am looking for pci simple communications controller for D810


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: pci simple communications controller*

Hi Princenur,
Here is a link:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...mID=LATITUDE D810&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
The simple comunication controller should be the Modem Driver.
Did you get the Ethernet card running?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Pastor Dave

*Re: pci simple communications controller*

Bill, 
i tried that site but did not find 'modem' listed. Can you be more specific please? Thank you. David


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: pci simple communications controller*

Hi Pastor Dave,
Try this link:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=20&fileid=134327
Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Pastor Dave

*Re: pci simple communications controller*

Thanks Bill. I down loaded and installed but still have an error in my divice manager for a PCI...... 
A week ago i upgraded my hard drive and reinstalled XP and all Dell disks. PCI has not been found since. Appreciate any leads. 
Thanks. PD


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: pci simple communications controller*

Hi Pastor Dave,
Is it he same error, pci simple communications controller or just PCI device?
If you could please run Everest under my signature and post the resuts.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Pastor Dave

*Re: pci simple communications controller*

Bill,
it is not an error message. i just see an ! on the pci simple com controller in the device manager window. Everything appears to be running ok though. 
I ran everest but have no idea what you are looking for. Under pci i see "Field	Value
Device Description	PCI Simple Communications Controller [NoDB]"
Under windows devices (in everest report) in 'other devices' pci is still highlighted. 
Does this help?
David


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: pci simple communications controller*

Hi Pastor Dave,
No, It does not really help.
Can you post a screen shot of the device manager with all the + opened? Here is how to post the screen shot:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
Thanks,
Bill
PS- I am also going to PM you.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: pci simple communications controller*

High Pastor Dave,
Thank you for your Everest report (Via e-mail).
Have you done a full MS Update on this unit?
You may need the UAA driver (kb888111) from Microsoft.
Please do a full MS update.
Let me know when done.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Pastor Dave

*Re: pci simple communications controller*

Good morning Bill,
i have spent the last couple of hours doing all the updates i could find. in the past i had only installed high priority items. No luck. Still the same device manager issue. Again, computer runs fine and i don't know if this is a problem or not. Thoughts?
David


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: pci simple communications controller*

Hi Pastor Dave,
Go to the device manager and uninstall the Simple communication controller by right click on it and uninstall. Go to this link and install the Chipset driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=149851
and reboot. See if the error is still in the device manager.
Can you also post a screen shot of the device manager with all the + opened? Here is how to post the screen shot:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/cont...icles/151.html
Thanks,
Bill
PS- My system crashed last night so I am on a different one. I have yet to review the report you sent, but I will be up and running that system shortly


----------



## Pastor Dave

*Re: pci simple communications controller*

Bill,
Reinstall from the Dell site didn't change anything. 
Thanks. 
Bummer about your machine!
David


----------



## Pastor Dave

*Re: pci simple communications controller*

Bill,
Finally spent the afternoon on the phone with Dell. Guy was very helpful and problem solved. Apparently the modem driver through Texas instruments was not operating properly and had to be reloaded. After that all is fine. 
Sure appreciate you guys and will pass you on as a resource. 
Peace and blessings, Pastor David


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: pci simple communications controller*

Hi Pastor Dave,ray:
Hmm, I wonder if the link I posted at the begging (Modem driver) from thier site had a problem. It would have been nice if it worked the first time.
Anyhow, Its great to hear you got it fixed. Sorry you had to work so hard on thisray:
Sometimes the simple things can drive you batty.
Don't be a stranger to the forum, it was nice trying to assist you.
Thanks,
Bill
PS- I got it up and running. I have 4 of them so I was not too concern. Just the onr that crashed has all my info.


----------



## RLStephenson

*Re: pci simple communications controller*



Pastor Dave said:


> Bill,
> Finally spent the afternoon on the phone with Dell. Guy was very helpful and problem solved. Apparently the modem driver through Texas instruments was not operating properly and had to be reloaded. After that all is fine.
> Sure appreciate you guys and will pass you on as a resource.
> Peace and blessings, Pastor David


Thanks, this was the hint I needed to solve the "Simple Communications Controller" problem on a Dell D810. I found the culprit to be the Texas Instruments PCI 6515 Cardbus. Downloaded the driver from Dell. Problem Solved!!!.


----------



## Blade_Jones

I've encountered this "Simple Communications Controller" yellow exclamation on a few computers. It's always been a 56K modem PCI card. I was able to right click and select "update driver" and choose to search on the web for the driver and eventually it loaded up. Since nobody uses 56K anymore, afterwards I just disable it in device manager. Hope this helps someone in the future.


----------

